# Small dent flattening



## fordification (Mar 9, 2018)

I've stupidly put a small dent in my bodywork on the corner where the fuel cap is. I am going to fill the dent and touch up the paint, however where it dented it has slightly raised. Would it better to sand it, maybe hammer it or just leave it?

Advice would be appreciated.

I've attempted to touch up, sand and polish where the fuel cap cover got scratched. I think I'm going to need to machine polish it to get it looking good, I'm looking into a good quality beginner friendly machine polisher to get at the end of the month.

   

PS. Very new to this!


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

You're better off touching that in and going to a bodyshop imo, they'll paint the flap and the whole quarter, any attempt won't make it invisible


----------



## fordification (Mar 9, 2018)

Financially that isn't really an option for the foreseeable future having just had my first child I can't justify that cost unfortunately, as much as I would prefer to.

I can live with it not being a perfect repair and potentially getting a bodyshop job done at the end of the year.


----------



## fordification (Mar 9, 2018)

Just an update, the repair isn't finished yet but so far I'm quite pleased with the results. I've filled and primed it which im waiting to cure before using a rubbing compound to feather the edges before applying the base coat.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Looks tidy. Nice work.

Peter


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That looks a great job :thumb: 

Looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Roll tape edges so there’s no lip and try avoid painting right up to the tape area :thumb:


----------



## fordification (Mar 9, 2018)

Slammedorion said:


> Roll tape edges so there's no lip and try avoid painting right up to the tape area :thumb:


Thanks for the tip, wish I'd done this when I primed!

Appreciate the comments guys will post pictures tomorrow when I finish the base coat.


----------

